# Recommendations on ceramic honing rods



## bechler (Jan 31, 2013)

Any type that you particularly like?


----------



## Paradox (Jan 31, 2013)

I have an Idahone 12". Works really well.


----------



## Miles (Jan 31, 2013)

I use a Mac. It does a fine job.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 31, 2013)

Mac.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the Mac black rod. Get the longer one if you can


----------



## cwrightthruya (Jan 31, 2013)

I have both the Idahone and Mac. I would say go with the Mac hands down.


----------



## JMJones (Jan 31, 2013)

I am really happy with with my idahone that I have had for 6 years or so. Never tried a Mac though.


----------



## ChiliPepper (Jan 31, 2013)

DMT ultrafine. Lots of use with european/softer knives.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 31, 2013)

I've had a Wusthof since I bought my first J-Knife(a 210 Hattori KF) 3+ years ago. Still does the trick.


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have both Idahoan and Mac and use the Mac 90% of the time - I wish they'd make a 12" model.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 31, 2013)

Do the Mac's still have those weird rubbery tips? I personally always hold mine tip down, when honing, but not on an actual surface. Which is the only use I can see for said rubbery tip...


----------



## cwrightthruya (Jan 31, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> Do the Mac's still have those weird rubbery tips? I personally always hold mine tip down, when honing, but not on an actual surface. Which is the only use I can see for said rubbery tip...



Mine does, but I got it the middle of last year. Not sure if they changed for the new year


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 31, 2013)

They still have a rubber tip but it's now flush with the rod. Also they've added grooves running down the length on opposite sides alternating between smooth and grooved.


----------



## cwrightthruya (Jan 31, 2013)

I must be lucky, mine is completely smooth. I'm not sure how I would appreciate the one with grooves :scratchhead:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 31, 2013)

Just don't use that portion.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 31, 2013)

Mac Black and DMT fine...


----------



## gic (Feb 1, 2013)

DMT 2000, works really well for me after using the EdgePro at 1000 or 1200 grit


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 8, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> They still have a rubber tip but it's now flush with the rod. Also they've added grooves running down the length on opposite sides alternating between smooth and grooved.



I find the grooves a bit odd... Roughly what grit is the Mac?


----------



## Lefty (Feb 9, 2013)

I have the Mac, and despite my love of sharpening, I find I actually still use it. It was definitely worth the $40 or whatever I paid. 

I've seen just the sticks for the Sharpmaker sold before, and thought that would be a nice lightweight option to bring around in my travel bag.

As for Mac grit: I've read 800, 1k and 1.2k. Realistically, for touch-ups, this does the job beautifully, if it's any of the three. I feel like mine is 800, but has become 1.2k since the grooves started wearing down. I've also intentionally allowed it to load up with ex-knife powder.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 9, 2013)

For unalloyed value for money, ikea make one for sixteen bucks (in Australia) that is short, but does the job restoring a very toothy edge when the edge dulls, but is not yet gone. My feeling is that it's about 800 grit. I bought one for home, but it is so handy in an emergency - i.e edge is lacking midway through a busy service
- that it lives in my knife kit. 

I don't love rods,so less than twenty bucks was the right amount of investment for me.


----------



## Bill MMA68 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ceramic steel between sharpenings: I have a Chicago Cutlery brand, I'd guess 12" long. Been using it for maybe 25 or 30 years now, and it works very well between sharpening. Sharpening I use oil or wet stones of various types (depends upon whether knife is SS or CS. BUT, important to clean the ceramic steel frequently as steel will accumulate in micro-pores. I use chlorine based scouring powder. Put some in hand, a little water to make paste, rub back and forth on ceramic and in about 1-minute ceramic is clean and white, and ready to go. Usually I clean about 6-times per year. This is an old steel, but works like new. Restores razor edge on knives very quickly.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 9, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> I find the grooves a bit odd... Roughly what grit is the Mac?



The mac is 2000 grit.


----------

